
Love in Plague Time - antigizmo
https://www.nybooks.com/articles/2020/01/16/historical-fiction-love-plague/
======
neonate
[https://archive.md/4f5CK](https://archive.md/4f5CK)

~~~
anadem
From that link[0] Firefox reports: "Warning: Potential Security Risk Ahead

Firefox detected a potential security threat and did not continue to
archive.md. If you visit this site, attackers could try to steal information
like your passwords, emails, or credit card details."

0 - archive.md/4f5CK

~~~
neonate
Firefox doesn't tell me that. This is a well-known archiving site, so such a
warning makes little sense.

~~~
Stovoy
That site has an invalid SSL cert, that's why the warning is there. Chrome has
it as well.

~~~
_def
I think it was because Let's Encrypt had to revoke 3 million certs today:
[https://community.letsencrypt.org/t/revoking-certain-
certifi...](https://community.letsencrypt.org/t/revoking-certain-certificates-
on-march-4/114864)

